# Practically new mouse dies...VENT



## Marie5656 (Feb 23, 2018)

*About 5-6 weeks ago I bought a n ew wireless mouse from Amazon.  Worked great, for about a minute.  Part of issue was the shape...was wider than I thought and made my hand very uncomfortable when using it. Then the other day it just stopped working.
Just took delivery of a new one today, as I have never gotten used to using the touch pad on the laptop.   I like the new one already. I went back to a wired one, so it won't keep falling on the floor.

Thank you for letting me randomly rant.  LOL.
*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2018)

Marie, I don't blame you for venting. Sometimes the old type is the better option. Did you get a refund from Amazon? I am getting a new washer and dryer on Monday, I'm already fretting about it. I'm sure it will have a ton of new features I don't use and just more to go wrong. I couldn't find anything like my old ones. My vent may be coming soon.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2018)

I enjoy being mouseless...


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 23, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Marie, I don't blame you for venting. Sometimes the old type is the better option. Did you get a refund from Amazon? I am getting a new washer and dryer on Monday, I'm already fretting about it. I'm sure it will have a ton of new features I don't use and just more to go wrong. I couldn't find anything like my old ones. My vent may be coming soon.



Not going to bother. Only paid about 6.00 for it.  And used credit card points to get money off, anyway.  Live and learn.


----------

